# Compco Reflex



## Lisaspank (Apr 5, 2009)

Does anyone know where I could find more information on this camera? My mother found one at my grandparents house the other day, and since googling I wasnt able to find any information on it other than a picture. 

I dont have it in my possession yet so dont know if it works, but she said there is still a roll of film in it. 

Thanks for any help!

edit: wanted to add that this is what was written on the camera: compco reflex I, six twenty, 81mm compar lens USA


----------



## Mitica100 (Apr 5, 2009)

Is this the camera?







If so, it's a Bakelite simple TLR made in the 1950s. Value today? Pretty much a sentimental one. It uses 620 film, which you can still buy on eBay or respool a 120 film onto a 620 spool, which I assume the camera has at least one. Let me know if you need directions on how to respool 120 onto 620.​


----------



## Lisaspank (Apr 6, 2009)

Thats the one! Thanks for posting that info I will have to do some searching on prices of the film and processing. 

Here is the pic of mine...do you have any idea on the best way to clean the thing? It even came with the original instruction manual which is helpful to figure out what all the buttons are for. The film that was in it expired in 1980 so hope its still developable.


----------

